# Lee Turret Press owners step in



## rickomatic (Feb 26, 2007)

I've had an old style Lee Turret press for years that I just put back into service. I decided to upgrade it with the Auto Index option, and 4-hole turret. When I installed the Auto Index I also installed a new (as required per the Lee website) Auto Index Ram. The slot in the front of the new ram, and the shell holder cutout are not centered in the 6 o'clock position as the old one was, but are offset in the 7 o'clock position. Every picture I see or video I watch on Lee's website show it as being centered, and not offset. 
I emailed them and they said I needed the new primer arm. But I am thinking that this ram was mis machined. Am I out in left field? Take a look at the pictures, and advise. Thanks.


----------



## firewokey (Feb 18, 2008)

I was at my local Bass Pro Shops this weekend and they have one setup for display and it looked just like yours. The ram was offset from the primer arm also. I hope Lee did not send them one to sell that needs a new primer arm.


----------



## rickomatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. I sent the pictures to Lee and they did in fact say that it was properly machined. I ordered two of the new style primer arms. I can still use my Auto Prime hand tool and then set up the other dies until the new primer arms arrive.
I might email them again and tell them that they should mention the fact that new style primer arms are needed in addition to the new ram when updating an old press.


----------

